# What would you do? Problem with brand new Broadway limited loco



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

So as per previous post, I got brand new Broadway Limited heavy mikado HO engine only today (Christmas). While operating slowly, the engine went dead and now does nothing on my DC track. Other locos run fine. 

Would you return the locomotive, or attempt some troubleshooting yourself. My experience is not extensive, but I'm not a tech idiot, either. 

Contact the retailer? 

Thanks in advance, and Merry Christmas


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Amazing...
Another BLI complaint. When will it ever stop?
I wish you luck, and I hope you can get it working. But I wouldn't mess around with it close to the warranty expiration.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

It could be something simple or not. Have you gone here yet?? Check with tech support and go from there.








Broadway Limited Imports: The Cutting Edge Leader in Sound Equipped Model Trains


The industry leader in premium sound-equipped HO & N scale Model Trains. Featuring our exclusive Paragon2 Sound and Control system which operates in both DC and DCC. Limited run production quantities. Preordering is highly recommended.



www.broadway-limited.com


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That's what the warranty is for.


----------



## ted535is (Dec 3, 2019)

As a BLI dealer my recommendation is to contact tech support first. *tel: 386-673-8900 - Phone Technical Support Hours: 1pm - 4pm EST Tue.-Fri*. BLI has been very helpful and have sent parts priority mail for free to try to resolve problems, even on locos out of warranty. If that doesn't work BLI prefers warranty claims through them. Be sure you have the receipt from where it was purchased and also to validate that it was sold as new and is less a year from purchase date. Don't take it back to the retailer.

In order to submit a warranty repair you'll need a return authorization (RA) number from tech support first. Only caveat is the turnaround time on warranty repairs is about 6-8 weeks. I've sold many BLI locos for the past 2 years and have heard of the previous problems but there has been a vast improvement. I've only heard of a small handful of problems from my customers who always call me first. I offer to reimburse them shipped charges on warranty claims as a courtesy. BLI has come through every time.

The BLI locos I use as demos have been run pretty hard and have held up well. Those Mikados have been bulletproof for me. In fact, better than other brands that basically don't want to even hear about warranties.


----------



## davefr (Oct 22, 2020)

Stejones82 said:


> So as per previous post, I got brand new Broadway Limited heavy mikado HO engine only today (Christmas). While operating slowly, the engine went dead and now does nothing on my DC track. Other locos run fine.
> 
> Would you return the locomotive, or attempt some troubleshooting yourself. My experience is not extensive, but I'm not a tech idiot, either.
> 
> ...


If the retailer offers a 30 day return policy, then I'd get an RMA and send it back to them. Or if it was from a local B&M store, take it to them and see if they can do an exchange or see what's wrong.

I would not go the warranty route nor would I attempt to do anything to it that would either void the warranty or risk the retailer's return policy T's and C's.


----------



## migalyto (Nov 7, 2015)

Send it back to where you purchased it from, get a refund, and buy a different brand. There are BLI horror stories of failure all over every model railroad forum.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone, for the advice. My plan is to contact the retailer, and return it. Pity, for I really wanted the Milwaukee Road markings.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I would send it to BLI. Contact them, they'll offer to repair it, give you a Return Order, and you'll have the locomotive back and running correctly inside of six-eight weeks. Why lose the MLW livery when all it takes is warranty work?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

You could do a exchange thru the retailer and get the same setup. I hope one problem with BLI will not turn you away from them because all of them(Atlas, Bachmann, Kato )and more have a problem from time to time right out of the factory.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks all, 

I really like the loco. I am not sure I am a big fan of all the sound. But when I start running DCC I think I can turn it off/down? 

Boy, that Bowser diesel sure runs smooth!


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Stejones82 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I really like the loco. I am not sure I am a big fan of all the sound. But when I start running DCC I think I can turn it off/down?
> 
> Boy, that Bowser diesel sure runs smooth!


Yes if you want to. You can turn it down so you can not hear it but there is no off switch plus by the list of cv's I have you can change over 60 sounds and ways the loco moves and the lights flash.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Stejones82 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I really like the loco. I am not sure I am a big fan of all the sound. But when I start running DCC I think I can turn it off/down?
> 
> Boy, that Bowser diesel sure runs smooth!


The decoder comes at factory default settings, meaning there's no inertia and momentum set to make the locomotive start and stop realistically. It operates like a DC locomotive as you dial up speed, it accelerates. If you rotate your dial quickly, it'll do a jackrabbit start, like in DC. Also, the Master Volume is set at about the highest setting in the range for volume. Most of us routinely turn that Master Volume CV to about half of the range. It's very tinny and glaring as a sound when you first receive the locomotive.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

ted535is said:


> As a BLI dealer my recommendation is to contact tech support first. *tel: 386-673-8900 - Phone Technical Support Hours: 1pm - 4pm EST Tue.-Fri*. BLI has been very helpful and have sent parts priority mail for free to try to resolve problems, even on locos out of warranty. If that doesn't work BLI prefers warranty claims through them. Be sure you have the receipt from where it was purchased and also to validate that it was sold as new and is less a year from purchase date. Don't take it back to the retailer.
> 
> In order to submit a warranty repair you'll need a return authorization (RA) number from tech support first. Only caveat is the turnaround time on warranty repairs is about 6-8 weeks. I've sold many BLI locos for the past 2 years and have heard of the previous problems but there has been a vast improvement. I've only heard of a small handful of problems from my customers who always call me first. I offer to reimburse them shipped charges on warranty claims as a courtesy. BLI has come through every time.
> 
> The BLI locos I use as demos have been run pretty hard and have held up well. Those Mikados have been bulletproof for me. In fact, better than other brands that basically don't want to even hear about warranties.


I guess BLI shuts down between the holidays. I'll try when I get back from vacation, but I do want to get this resolved. Thanks!


----------

